# Dunkles Video aufhellen



## HansiZimmer (7. März 2004)

Habe ein GeburtstagsVideo in der Nacht gedreht. Waren nur zwei Teelichter an. Dann hab ich festgestellt, dass der ganze Film viel zu dunkel ist und von den Gästen nur ganz wenig von den Umrissen zu sehen ist. Also eigentlich gar nichts. Kann ich den Film so aufhellen, dass ich die Personen doch sehe. Ein Bekannter ist stinksauer, dass der Film nichts wurde. Schreib mir bitte eine Antwort ins Forum oder an mich hanszimmer1966@yahoo.com Danke


----------



## Receiver (7. März 2004)

Also so weit ich weiß geht das nicht wirklich, das müssten wenn schon Profis machen´. Mit so Programmen wie AE und so kannst Du zwar die Helligkeit erhöhen, aber das dürfte die Umrisse der Personen nur noch krasser zum Vorschein bringen, und eventuelle kleinere Details sichtbar machen. Problem dabei ist aber, dass die Flamme von den Teelichtern, die dann viel zu hell/grell wird.

Das ist halt das Problem bei Videoaufnahmen....entweder mit NightShot aufnehmen, oder dat gibt nichts, weil ne normale Videokamera dunkle Flächen fast schwarz darstellt, und helle Flächen fast weiß (bisschen übertrieben, ich weiß). Deswegen sieht man von den Personen auch nichts...


----------



## kasper (7. März 2004)

Du kannst z.B. bei VirtualDub den "levels"-Filter einsetzen, um das Video heller zu machen. Wenn du andere Schnittprogramme verwendest, dann guckt mal ob man da die Gammawerte verstellen kann, sonst musst du notfalls mit  mit den normalen Helligkeitreglern arbeiten. Natürlich könnte die Aufnahme so schlecht sein, dass das Filtern auch nichts nützt.


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (7. März 2004)

Mich würde interessieren ob es möglich ist ein Teil des Bildes aufzuhellen(sicher ist es möglich, nur wie?). Z.B. nur das Gesicht einer Person, wärend alles andere so belassen wird wie es ist. Es darf aber nicht künstlich aussehen, so als ob man da was reingeschnitten hätte.

PS: mir stehen Premiere Pro und AE6 zur Verfügung.


----------



## goela (8. März 2004)

... und ausserdem keine Doppelpost -  HansiZimmer!  

(siehe Videoschitt, -technik)


----------



## chaoticshe (31. Januar 2009)

liebe Freunde (; 

das ist mein erster Eintrag hier, bitte daher vorab erstma um Verzeihung, da ich technisch kaum begabt bin (; 

ich hab dieses Virtualdub runtergeladen, video eingefügt. und finde dieses "levels" ding, was ihr meint, leider nicht (; 

ich hab draußen auffa Straße (nachts) n paar videos gedreht. halt mit Straßenlaternen und so aber müsste es trotzdem aufhellen, kann mir sagen, wie? (so leicht wie bei bildern: helligkeit/kontrast/gamma etc wirds nicht werden, das ist mir bewusst (; )

schönen Abend noch


----------



## chmee (1. Februar 2009)

Schau unter Video->Filters->Add. Virtualdub hat auch keine Zaubertools inne, und sicherlich wirst Du viel Rauschen in den dunklen Teilen hervorheben.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Willkommen


----------



## chaoticshe (1. Februar 2009)

danke 

gefunden hab ich das alles, auch eingestellt, nur es tut sich nix. 

hier ne kleine chronologie:

1. hab ich bei die zip datei runtergeladen
2. da waren zwar ausführbare dateien (virtualdub.exe virtualdub.chm, .dll und .txt -Dateien) aber "das Program" (so mit Desktop icon etc lässt sich nicht einrichten, unter "Programmen" ist auch nix zu finden)  
3. klicke ich auf Virtualdub.exe, dann öffnet sich dieses kleine Fenster
4. klicke auf file > open file > mein video(avi format)

--> Fehlermeldung: Der Prozedureinsprungspunkt "IsThreadDektopComposited" wurde in der DLL "USER32.dll" nicht gefunden. 

5. am video tut sich nix (wenn ich die Brightness-Einstellungen auch änder) 
6. die Fehlermeldung kommt andauernd :S


----------



## chmee (1. Februar 2009)

Virtualdub wird nicht installiert, alles kommt in einen Ordner und Du startest virtualdub.. Lade es doch nochmal von der Originalseite runter ( findest Du zB in der VideoFAQ ).

Wenn Effekte und sonstige Änderungen gemacht sind, muss auch das Output-Fenster angeschaltet sein, und dann muss der O-Play-Knopf gedrückt werden. O für Ouput.

mfg chmee


----------

